# How are the Hydor Koralia circulation pumps.



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, I am wanting to add a little circulation at the bottom of my aquarium and was thinking of a UGJ system. Then I came across these pumps and was thinking of just adding a couple of these instead. Seems they are pretty small and on paper can move alot of water. Just wondering if anybody else has tried these and can tell me if they are worth the money.

Thanks


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

They are great. A little expensive, but worth it IMO. Very effective if positioned well.


----------



## dergibog (May 30, 2005)

They are good. I got two of the #4's for my future 180g project. I got them because I'm not a big fan of the ugj. I have an ugj on my 55g and just not very convinced it keeps the floor very clean. So, I got these and suck one in my 55g to test it and see how it works. Moves a lot of water BUT not in a jet stream like a maxijet would. 
I like em' but they are kinda' big. They look like little footballs. 
I expected my fish to really have to fight the current but because of the wide flow, it's not bad at all. I hope they do the trick in place of the old ugj. 
Hope this helps you.

By the way. Go to youtube.com and look for a clip of one in action. I know there is one on there. You can see it in action.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, they are large and hard to hide.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I have 2 of them in service, and I like them, but they are rather large and the magnet is not that strong.

The craftman ship is good, but make certain you keep the impellers clean, they can get to making some noise.

Otherwise nice pumps.

The flow is not a solid stream, it is more fanned out.

Take care,

Geoff


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

I have one in my 20g. Very bulky for the output. but do make a nice current in the water. Also prolly not such a good idea for planted tanks. I noticed if i had any small leaves that came of this sucked them up and got caught in the impeller. Have had to clean it out at least 4 times a month. Not really a way to get some kinda prefilter on easily.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have the #4 on my 180g and it moves alot of water, only drawback is it is kind of big and bulky. You will also have to do alot of experimenting on the positioning to get the desired effect you want. I just keep mine pointed up and towards the back, to agitate the water surface, and the current hitting the back does force some of the poo to the front for easier vacumming.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input everybody. Which one and how many should I get for a 75 gallon.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I would get a couple #2 or #3 koralias and put 'em in the back corners.


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

I am glad I saw this post. I was thinking the same thing for my 75gal tank. Do you think a 4 would be to much for the tank. I am going to THAT FISH PLACE tomm. morning and stocking up on some suplies.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't want to pop anybody's bubble but I had one in my African tank and a yellow lab managed to get its face whacked up by the propeller. There was algae growing on it and I think the lab was trying to eat at it.


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

did you have the small guards on too and they still got in?


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a #4 on my 180 hap/peacock set up & it does a great job of moving water, the fish seem to enjoy riding the "jet stream". As mentioned the draw back is they are hard to hide, also if you have sand substrate you will need to make sure it is angled up or it will push all the sand to the other end of your tank.


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the "Nano" version of this little powerhead operating in a 35g tall tank in which I house 7 Yellow Labs and 7 Mainganos plus just recently a little school of fry.

My current external filter provides 7x volume per hour flow overall but in a predictable manner. The addition of this Nano has been fantastic for 2 reasons:

1. Has fixed a couple of low-circulation spots caused by my rock formations and has greatly increased / complemented the performance of my filter; and

2. Is really enjoyed by my fish who, when they venture into open water, seem to love playing in the gentle flow and really enjoy 'chasing' the food at feeding time that gets swept around.

I also agree with one of the other posters - one of the strengths of this thing is that it doesn't give a 'jet' of water that blasts across the tank. Rather, its a wider but much more gentle flow.

Now, I should point out that I didn't carefully compare this unit to other similar units so it may not be the best of its kind. But speaking generically, I can say that it has been a great addition to my setup and that from now on I'm always going to include one of these units to any setup Idesign (whether specifically a Hydor Koralia, or a competitor brand).


----------



## gordon77 (Jan 29, 2007)

i use 2 #2's in my 125g
1 #3 in my 75g
1 #1 in my 29g...................great water circulation, response from the cichlids
was one of immediate joy. bought from big al's on sale free shipping. paid $133.36
total


----------

